# What causes a baby to have a flat head?



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

Are there any reasons for a baby who had a normal head at birth to develop a flat spot on the back of their head except for lying on their backs all the time? Is there anyway to fix it in a young baby (less than 6 months), excepting the whole helmet ritual?

I'm honestly curious. Please, no one get nasty or judgemental of anyone else. I'd really like to hear the replies.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

Ds has a slightly flat head. He spends/spent most of his time in arms & in fact sleeps on his tummy. I think it's a normal head shape for some people.


----------



## Learning_Mum (Jan 5, 2007)

Both DS had flat heads. Neither of them lay on their backs all the time, though they did sleep on their backs.

It just sorted itself out as they got older and spent less time sleeping and more time sitting up and moving around.

Unless it is really bad I don't think you need to worry.


----------



## tanyalynn (Jun 5, 2005)

My daughter tended to sleep with her head turned a bit to one side, and when you add up all the time babies sleep, well, that's a lot of time. I tried to turn her head after she was asleep, don't think it helped much. She's older now, but I've wondered if cranial-sacral would've helped.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

Quote:

Are there any reasons for a baby who had a normal head at birth to develop a flat spot on the back of their head except for lying on their backs all the time? Is there anyway to fix it in a young baby (less than 6 months), excepting the whole helmet ritual?

I'm honestly curious. Please, no one get nasty or judgemental of anyone else. I'd really like to hear the replies.
I think the most common reason for a baby to have a flat spot on their head is because they are left lying down in something often enough. We live in a world full of pushchairs, prams (strollers?), cots and bouncers and a bunch of other entertain your baby items that many babies are not held nearly as often as they are put in a laying down position. With all the advice (added with our western materialism) parents get these days - this is just how it is I think.

However - this is not always the case.
I feel the second most common reason for flat heads in babies is C-sections! Babies are meant to come out of the vaginal canal - it squeezes and shifts their skull plates around in a way that they should do. Shortly after DS was born, I was reading a very good article on this which explained it much better than I just did! hehe - But you get the idea! hehe

My son was born via a C-section (due to being breech and nearly 11lbs! lol) - and at first his head was well rounded but after a few days you could clearly see its 'funny' shape (no seriously - I was rather concerned) and he was not a baby left lying down often except for bedtime. He did prefer one side of his head over the other, but the overall shape of his head was not down to just that. However, over time - with him becoming more mobile (and deffinatly with him being more upright - such as being held in arms or in a sling) his head lost that funny shape and looked much more normal! This took about 6-9 months to happen.

Now, being as soft as they are (thats babies heads I mean! hehe) - I think most all babies will have some tiny small flat spot on their head cause even babies held in slings often are lying down at night when the whole family goes to bed. But I don't think this is anything to be majorly concerned about -it goes with becoming more mobile and upright - but I don't think thats what you are talking about (rather something more server?)

I do think some people rush into the whole helmet thing - but thats my own opinion. I think it has become a more heavily marketed must have - feel like you need - item that parents are buying all too quickly - added with the fact that we are a society that highly values ones appearance. No one wants their baby to have a funny shaped head right? lol - But I think there are worse things, and I think people are not looking at the cause...if only they could heavily market slings as a must have item to fix 99.9% of this problem! hehe


----------



## betterparent (Jul 23, 2006)

it is normally from sleeping on their back...

c-section babies tend to have rounder heads.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

So...here's a little more info...

I'm not concerned about my babies. All three of mine have been in-arms almost all the time, including sleeping, and, oddly enough, I always get comments about "what nicely shaped heads they have" when they are little babies.

But, I have a friend. She's a really nice lady and a caring Mama. She has 3 very close together. (Twins 5 months old, and an 18 month old.) She's responsible for much of the baby care as (her very nice and involved husband works a lot). I know that they are very much into scheduling, and they were with their first. Not exactly Ezzo, but I know they read the book. I don't remember them holding him a lot. They DID hold him, just not anywhere near how I hold mine.

So, the twins have VERY flat heads. One worse than the other. The one that is worse is literally seemingly flat ear to ear. Quite severe. I've not seen them in a while, and I struggled to not stare.

It just has me kinda worried for the mom and the babies. She looked really tired.

Do you think she could be depressed or something and not holding them much? Or need more help than she has (obviously she could use a lot and doesn't have much at all.) I assume the peds will catch the flat heads; they vax and do well babies.

Any idea of what I can say to her? How I can help? (I'm working on putting a few meals in their freezer...).


----------



## NicaG (Jun 16, 2006)

My ds had this. I usually wore him, so he didn't spend a lot of time in carseats, strollers, etc. In his case, he had torticollis (stiffness in his neck muscles), which may have been caused by his large size in the womb. Then after he was born, he was always most comfortable with his head turned towards his right side. Every time I put his down in his crib, he would adjust so his head was turned that way. I was a first-time mother and didn't realize there was anything wrong with this, and eventually he developed a flat spot on one side of his head. We did some physical therapy, and that helped him loosen his neck muscles, and I got diligent about turning his head when he was sleeping. He didn't have to wear a helmet.


----------



## Conifer (May 4, 2009)

When I was younger I babysat for one of my mom's friend's baby. The baby had a very very very flat head. It was because the woman was very petite and had a 10lb baby and (from what I remember) the baby was resting against her hip bone for a lot of the pregnancy. I only know this because she had talked to my mom about it and she agonized about whether or not to put one of those helmets on him.

Maybe (in your friends case) the twins were resting against something in the womb that caused it? She may be completely aware of the babies flat heads and have already spoken to a doctor. My mom's friend decided not to put a helmet on her son. Her reasoning was that he would get funny looks and be even more self conscious than if he just had a flat head. Not saying I agree or disagree, just giving perspective


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

OP-

I would think that with the twins there would be more time to allow the flat pots to develop. I mean, let's say that for whatever reason they are already predispositioned to it- when you have three babies to take care of someone is going to have to wait to get picked up. You can't hold them all at once. Although I am sure that someone will say, "I had twins and an eighteen month old and I..."

Carseats, swings, back-sleeping all could contribute. If a baby has a really mellow personality and is content to swing for a while I can see it happening especially if you are busy meeting the needs of the other two.

It also corrects itself for the most part as the babies get stronger and do not put so much pressure on the backs of their heads when put down. To help her I'd suggest doing things around the house so she can play with the babies, taking one or two of the kids on a walk, helping feed a baby (if bottlefeeding), maybe putting one in a sling or carrier while you unload the dishwasher.


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Just1More* 
***Any idea of what I can say to her? How I can help? (I'm working on putting a few meals in their freezer...).

If it were me, I would stay out of the flat head issue. If it were truly an issue, I imagine her ped would say something because if it is severe enough, it could impair development. Making her meals sounds like a very thoughtful idea, which may help her have more time with her babies.


----------



## hmbay (Sep 7, 2006)

two of my children had helmets--one for plagiocephaly (flat side of the head) and the other for brachycephaly (flat back of head). DS1 had torticollis (stiff neck), was breech and was delivered via c/s early. DS2 was head down very early and locked into place very early.

I have done a lot of research on this. It is more prominent now because of "back to sleep" as well as yes all the carseats, bouncy seats, swings etc. But it did exist previously--just not as much.

Some drs feel contributing factors could be family history of "softer bones" or whatnot. Some drs feel it can be caused by being breech and having limited movment (this contributes more to torticollis which in turn can cause plagio), being head down too soon and putting too much pressure on the head causing the skull to not harden up like it normally would. Some drs feel preemies are born before their heads harden up enough and are often placed in the NICU (like DS1) where they are still too weak to move enough etc.

In MOST cases it is not the fault of the parent unless the baby is completely just left to lay in a crib, bouncer etc with no tummy time and interaction.

And not all drs are proactive about it. DS1's ped brushed us off when we were worried until it was so bad even helmet therapy did not fix it. She then referred me to a horrible dr who refused to do a 2nd helmet even though he needed it. DS1 now has a cheek and eye that are further forward and a definite flat spot on the back of his head--he can never shave his head. DS2 I was more proactive in since I had been through this before and I got him into a helmet earlier and with a better dr. Luckily DD did not need a helmet which was odd as my dad said several people in his family had children with flatter heads so I assumed a genetic disposition to "softer skulls". She did start to develop one but it managed to round out unlike DS1 and DS2's.


----------



## Just1More (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't plan to make issue of the flat spots. I was wondering if I was reading too much into the situation, though. You know, the babies have flat spots = mom is maxed out and not holding them/interacting much and could use some help/encouragement. Or babies have flat spots = no big deal. I didn't know if there were other legit causes...

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Meals. I got a bunch of freezer meals from some local MDC mamas after we lost Aaron. I can't even _begin_ to describe how much easier they made my life. I wasn't dealing with three little ones - only two - but I had _no_ energy and having meals covered was gold...maybe platinum.


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

i would not say anything to her. obviously with twins and another baby not everyone is getting held all the time. but that is not your concern and they no doubt feel loved and cared for. if they are doing well baby visits her dr is not likely to miss a very flat head. and it will be between her and her dr how to go about correcting it if correction is neccesary. there are lots of reasons babies may have flat heads. most likely from having it in one position too much. even though my second child slept in arms most of the time it was always in exactly the same position. she was so comfortable that way...me not so much.... but i could see her head developing into the shape of my arms. her noggin being a perfect little right angle.....it could happen.

if she asks for any advice you could recommend a sling or something so that there is not constant pressure on the back of their heads. suggest repositioning their heads from left to right is she sees them, mybe using blankets to keep them from moving right back to streight....letting them sleep on their sides or tummies (i really think babies prefer to sleep on their tummy).

as for it being a sign that she is overwhelmed - uh yeah, i don't think you would need to see flat heads to guess that one. Perhaps you could say something like "wow, i don't know how you get through the day with three tiny babies!!! if you ever need a break or any help let me know. i could hold them/play with them while you take a shower of go for a walk, or bring you some meals. . . .


----------



## averlee (Apr 10, 2009)

if it was me, I'd say something totally honest and tactless like "oh my god! what is wrong with this baby's head? it's all flat back here!" and you know what, that would probably get some dialouge going!


----------



## dillonandmarasmom (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ann_of_loxley* 
However - this is not always the case.
I feel the second most common reason for flat heads in babies is C-sections! Babies are meant to come out of the vaginal canal - it squeezes and shifts their skull plates around in a way that they should do. Shortly after DS was born, I was reading a very good article on this which explained it much better than I just did! hehe - But you get the idea! hehe


I'd love to see the article. This is odd to me. My OB explained DD would have a typical beautifully-shaped head due to the c/s.

DS was stuck in the birth canal, sunny-side up and lodged against the pubic bone for 6+ hours, and after all of the lovely body-contorting, head-turning "things" that were performed, he was finally birthed via C/s. He had a terribly cone-shaped head which later turned into a lima bean shape. On one side, you can actually feel an indentation where the roving Dr.s hand had tried to help him turn in the canal. Nice.

So, I am thinking that you may have it backward. Dunno. It'd be interesting to see it, though.


----------

